# 172-175lbs 1 week?????



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't think I've gained any fat, but I recently went up by 3lbs, I was in a deficit for ages, would this possibly muscle tissue I've lost in the past... or just a reaction from my body going back to bulking?

Oh, and do some Nitric Oxide products contain creatine? That may be the problem.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I's say water mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

water m8


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

greenspin said:


> I's say water mate.


Yeah I was thinking that fella.

Didn't want to post another thread - done about 4 in the past 2-3 days haha, but I was concerned.

I took a pre workout sample the other day and it probably had creatine in it, it was in a little silver sachet and there was no writing other than NO Xtreme.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Water, glyco, food in transit.

As long as its going up them who cares.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Water, glyco, food in transit.
> 
> As long as its going up them who cares.


Yeah, but I'm a bit chubby right now so I wouldn't want to gain fat too much.


----------



## paulds (Mar 2, 2010)

JoePro said:


> Yeah, but I'm a bit chubby right now so I wouldn't want to gain fat too much.


As long as you know your eating clean then it's all bulking baby


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ur weight should fluctuate that much on a day to day basis anyway


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I know fatman - but it's never really gone that high before, baring in mind in the past 4-6 months all I've had a day is 1 apple and 1 banana a day... being 16, I realised that is not a good idea to cut! lol so I had very little glycogen in the past few months and probably I've just kick started that.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

paulds said:


> As long as you know your eating clean then it's all bulking baby


I guess mate - I carb a lot when I train, and then on my off days I have 2 carb meals..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JoePro said:


> I know fatman - but it's never really gone that high before, baring in mind in the past 4-6 months all I've had a day is 1 apple and 1 banana a day... being 16, I realised that is not a good idea to cut! lol so I had very little glycogen in the past few months and probably I've just kick started that.


Are u saying that's the only carbs u have had or that's all u have had full stop?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

fatmanstan! said:


> Are u saying that's the only carbs u have had or that's all u have had full stop?


Thats all I was living on for ages until Sundays and I'd pig out a bit..


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol im sure some will call bullsh!t here but after my last cut, i was majorly depleted and not on gear as it was a natty cut.. i then jabbed a few grams of test as a frontload and took Dbol ed... whilst doing a rebound diet, 2 weeks later i was 22lbs up (mostly water and glycogen obviously)


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Lol im sure some will call bullsh!t here but after my last cut, i was majorly depleted and not on gear as it was a natty cut.. i then jabbed a few grams of test as a frontload and took Dbol ed... whilst doing a rebound diet, 2 weeks later i was 22lbs up (mostly water and glycogen obviously)


This is what I'm pointing at bro. Probably because I was on next to nothing glycogen has shot up.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I have seen people gain crazy amounts, a friend of mine who was natty jabbed up a load of gear after he came home from his 1st comp... he was ripped down to 10 stone, and he was 13 stone + in 6 weeks lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I altered my diet last week and gained 5lbs this will be water, glycogen in the muscle........nothing new when you increase calories...


----------

